# gebruiken / gebruikmaken van



## Englishisgreat

Hello samen,

Wat is het verschil tussen gebruiken en gebruikmaken van ?

Kan ik zeggen. Ik kan vandag niet mijn PC via Internet gebruiken of Ik kan vandag niet gebruik maken van mijn PC via Internet ?

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## eno2

Goede vraag.

Gebruikmaken van en gebruiken zijn synoniemen.



> Gebruiken:  zich voor een zeker doel of als grondstof (hetzij geregeld, hetzij bij een bep. gelegenheid) bedienen van, *gebruikmaken van*


DVD online
Maar gebruikmaken van is een aardig stukje ruimer en zal gebruiken in een aantal gevallen verdringen:

Aanwenden van invloed, macht etc, ingaan op aanbiedingen , zich laten welgevallen bv gastvrijheid,, plus een die ik niet kende:  van het Nederlands, van een vreemde taal gebruikmaken.

Ik weet niet of het echt klopt, maar een vuistregel lijkt: 'gebruiken' als neutraal en  instrumentaal te beschouwen (gewoon zich bedienen van) en 'gebruikmaken van' meer te beschouwen als iets met een *extra intentionaliteit of opportuniteit* (zoals profiteren van, zelfs... )

Ik denk bv bij judo: _gebruikmaken_ van de kracht en de bewegingen van de tegenstander.
'Van de gelegenheid geen _gebruik maken_' etc..



> Ik kan vandag niet mijn PC via Internet gebruiken of Ik kan vandag niet gebruik maken van mijn PC via Internet ?


Beide dus blijkbaar maar ik zou hier geen gebruik maken van 'gebruikmaken van'

De plaatsing van niet is verkeerd denk ik.
Ik kan vandaag mijn PC niet gebruiken via internet. Maar dan blijft het nog geforceerd  klinken om te zeggen dat je vandaag geen internetverbinding hebt.

Ik had weer zware problemen met het AANEENSCHRIJVEN  van gebruikmaken van.

Gebruik maken van lijkt me niet fout. 

Google "van de gelegenheid gebruik maken": 2.400.000 resultaten


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello eno2,

Dank u wel.

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## lamy08

Ik schrijf ''vandaag'', niet ''vandag'' (Afrikaans?)


----------



## ThomasK

Lijkt me allemaal "behoorlijk juist" (wanneer is het helemaal juist???). Nog dit: 
- ik kan het niet gebruiken/ ik kan *geen* gebruik maken van internet
- 'gebruik maken van' lijkt me vooral ook *formeler* (en dus niet te gebruiken in informele context)


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello ThomasK,

Vriendelijk bedankt voor jou antwoord.

Nu ben ik op de hoogte.

Ik kan het internet niet gebruiken (informele context)

Ik kan geen gebruik maken van internet (formele context)

Veel groetjes naar België.

Christos


----------



## eno2

Ik kan vandaag mijn PC niet gebruiken via internet 
Ik kan vandag niet gebruik maken van mijn PC via Internet 


Ik heb vandaag geen internetverbinding met mijn/ via PC.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Goedenavond eno2,

Vriendelijk bedankt voor jou antwoord.

Groetjes

Christos


----------

